# wget: resume recursive download [SOLVED]

## alex.blackbit

hi,

i downloaded about 50% of a website, which are approx. 12000 files with wget -r url.

since i had to interrupt the download i want to continue it now.

that should be possible imo, because in the already downloaded files there are the links that wget should follow.

is there a way to let wget parse the already downloaded stuff again?

i did not find a command line option to tell wget to do that.

who knows more?

-- 

thanks

alexLast edited by alex.blackbit on Sun Oct 05, 2008 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tadeboro

I think that command

```
wget -c -r url
```

should do it.

----------

## alex.blackbit

it seems like you were right, tadeboro. thank you.

sometimes the solution is so easy.

----------

